

Show HN: Listen what you do during sleep project - fenghao120

Project iSleep  During your sleep, iSleep samples the sounds. By analyzing the sound signal, iSleep identifies the events like your body movement, snoring and coughing.<p>Google Play link:<p>http://bit.ly/15PzGL4
======
tiziano88
I'm going to sleep now, will give it a try!

~~~
fenghao120
Thanks, looking forward to your review :)

~~~
tiziano88
So, while the concept is definitely interesting, I think it needs more work,
both on the app side, and the algorithms you use to detect sleep pattern.

I had a good sleep last night (8 hours, almost uninterrupted), and your app
reports that the efficiency of my sleep is only around 10%. Moreover it
suggests that I have been snoring most of the time, while I definitely do not
snore at all; I think the microphone on my phone is too sensitive, and since
there is no way to change the threshold, next time I'll try moving the phone
farther away from me.

The UI is not great, I wonder if you could make it more aligned with the rest
of the Holo theme, but _at least_ remove those handmade drawings, that make
the whole app look very unprofessional. Also, glossy buttons? What is this, a
flash website from the '90?

That said, I think there is potential in your app, I'm looking forward to the
next version! :)

~~~
qbrass
>Moreover it suggests that I have been snoring most of the time, while I

>definitely do not snore at all; I think the microphone on my phone is too

>sensitive, and since there is no way to change the threshold, next time I'll

>try moving the phone farther away from me.

Maybe the app could save a few sound clips when it thinks you're snoring so
you can verify it.

------
josephpmay
Any plans for iOS?

~~~
fenghao120
Side project now

